# Need Help on Mower Decision



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello all,

Just found this site and need some help!

I'm replacing an old Craftsman 12.5 / 38 that died.

I found an excellent condition 2003 LT1000 with 21 hp B&S twin automatic. I also have an opportunity through a relative to pick up a Husqvarna LTH2042 with 20 hp Kohler Courage, 4 wheel and roller deck which is also an auto. The new husq is $650 more than the used Craftsman.


How are the Kohler courage engines as compared to the B&S V-Twin? 

Thanks in advance?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I would first ask... How many acres are you going to maintain? I would assume from your 12.HP / 38" cut that you have a relatively small grass yard. The LT1000 with 21HP Briggs is a fine upgrade for you if the price right. The step up to the Kohler and Husq is nice if you plan on adding other implement needs at a later date. The B&S are a niceproven breed, but I would have to rate the Kohler from my experience as a better overall engine apples to apples. It truly depends on your budget and plans. Both of these models are very similarly powered. LT1000 is a good unit but in most cases I have found the Husq to be a tad better overall construction wise. If you have the extra $, spend it on the Husq and Kohler, no question...if you are just cutting grass and on budget, get the Craftsman...

BTW, WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM!!!!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

A bigWELCOME to the Tractorforum Woody. Always nice to have one of our Northern Neighbors join us.

I have been pretty well satisfied with the B&S twins I’ve owned, but have never owned a Kohler so can’t make a comparison for you.

I think the newer B&S and Kohler engines would be about equal in quality. 

I’m going to make a wild guess and say you want the New Husqvarna, (new, more options, and you’ll get to break it in) but are having trouble justifying the price difference. If that is the case get the Husqvarna. Three years of wear would naturally make the Craftsman cheaper. Starting with a new tractor with no wear is worth something. You are the one who is going to be using it - get the one you will be happy with. 

Good luck with which ever tractor you decide to purchase. With the proper care and treatment, either tractor should give you good service. 

Keep us posted and remember we like pictures.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Good advice so far! Husky's are great LT/GTs! I would say take the plunge get the new unit and Kohler. Then post some pics!


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*husky*

woody,
husky's are nice units and kohler and b/s are both good. are you going to put attchment ( snowblower ECT.) on it if what are the price and availiblity of a husky over a craftsman. For $650 more I would tend to go with a new one.
Mac..


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've got a JD stx 38 with a 12hp koeler in it. Seems to be a good runner for a 12 year old machine! I had a B&S 18 that I traded for this one last year. I was always having problems with it (it was about 10 years old when I got it 12 years ago). My brother has a koeler ind a Cub that he has run for 20+ years and has had no problems with it. Both are good motors, but I'd have to go with the Koeler. Welcome aboard!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

the other thing to check out is the feel of each mower. As I get older this becomes more important. Make sure whichever one you get that you are comfortable on it. Your going to spend alot of time on it and you might as well be comfortable.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*maybe I can help...*

Like posted, and as noted---as you get older--sit on it, feel the seat, the ergonomics, as they say are very important--ask to have a test drive---sometimes, also, consumer reports will show equipement test comparisons.....

But it is all about what you intend to do with it, and your budget......A little bigger than needed is good, if you can stand it---because you can't "add-on" after you buy..

Just myIMHO...


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Woody ---- are you getting all of this wonderful advice?


----------



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback folks.

I am definitely leaning towards the new new Husqvarna with Kohler powerplant. 

I have a few more tractors to check out. As expected, this is an excellent time of year to buy. Demand is low and dealers are anxious to move old stock. Still have some left over John Deere and Cub Cadet tractors to look over.

THanks again folks. I'll certainly follow up with details and pics of what I end up with!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

If my information is correct the Kohler Courage 20 hp is a single cylinder?


----------



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes- single cylinder


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow...single cylinder....didn't realize that...Apparently the word is out since last year that Kohler is now releasing twin Courage models: (guess they weren't as long-lasting as the twins) 

KOHLER PRESS RELEASE:

<h2>Kohler Expands Courage Engine Line With New Twin-Cylinder Models</h2>
Confirming its product leadership position and dedicated to offering the strongest engine performance in the consumer ride turf market, Kohler has expanded its Courage engine line to offer twin-cylinder models. 

Available in four models (20, 23, 25 and 27 hp), the vertical-shaft, twin-cylinder KOHLER Courage provides OEMs in the consumer turf market an efficient premium engine with unique, marketable technologies at high horsepower. 

The KOHLER Courage single-cylinder engine line was launched in 2003 and features six models available from 15-21 hp. As with the Courage single engines, the Courage twin-cylinder models meet or exceed SAE J1940 horsepower requirements. The new twin cylinder models will feature a 725-cc displacement crankcase (the largest displacement twin cylinder engines available in consumer-turf), which contributes to stronger engine performance and long-life operation. 

Keeping the consumer customer in mind, Kohler engineered this newest Courage engine line with user-friendly maintenance features. The design does not require any tools or knobs in order to view or remove the air filter. The engine’s major external components, including the air filter, oil filter and dipstick, are all located in easily accessible positions. 

The new Courage twin-cylinder engines have also been designed so that only annual maintenance is required. But when it’s time for maintenance, the oil fill and dipstick are designed with an extra wide opening for fast, no mess oil changes. KOHLER Courage is also easily adaptable to existing turf models. 

Less fuel consumption and vibration have also been accomplished, marking another distinct advantage over other consumer turf engines. Improved fuel atomization contributes to lower fuel consumption over competitive models. Kohler Courage models also offer lower vibration levels. 

“With the new Courage twin-cylinder engines, we can now offer these OEMs a premium engine that is now dedicated specifically to consumer-turf applications, yet provide several of the features you’d expect in a commercial-grade engine. Consumers benefit from quieter operation, lower vibration levels, quicker load pick-up, reliable and quick starting, and an overall long-lasting engine.”


----------



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I finally pulled the proverbial trigger on a mower. 

I looked at new and used machines from Crafstman's to Kubotas and everything in between. 

I was about to pick up a new 4500 (22hp B&S twin, 42" deck, hand control hs tranny) when I decided against it. 

A relative can get deals on husqvarna tractors and I was leaning towards one of those when I discovered that the Craftsman and Husqy machines are made in the same factory. Cosmetically they are different but structurally and mechanically they are the same beasts. They are nice machines and I discovered that they are copying some of the features of the John Deere's. So I went to check out the JD's. Sure enought the features that Sears and Husky are adapting are on the JD tractors. I found the quality much better on the JD... this combined with a deal I could not refuse I dove in. I picked up a 135 for the same money as the 4500 Craftsman (which was reduced by $500) AND they gave me 12 mos no interest to pay for it. 

Boy do I love hydrostatic!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Outstandying Woody! Great to hear that you got the machine you wanted and got a great deal to boot! :thumbsup:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woody _
> *Well I finally pulled the proverbial trigger on a mower.
> 
> I looked at new and used machines from Crafstman's to Kubotas and everything in between.
> ...


Woody--You got that right--as I get older, the thrill of stopping/shove clutch in/find a gear/shove clutch in again to change geras--has lost all appeal...make ur seat time fun!!!

:clap:


----------

